# A noob, an X Factor, and bikecycle rider :)



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Some people just spilled my Cheerios!

DC# 0307 1790 0004 5022 1621
DC# 0307 1790 0004 5022 1614
DC# I will never tell!!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Some people just spilled my Cheerios!
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0004 5022 1621
> DC# 0307 1790 0004 5022 1614
> DC# I will never tell!!!!


Awww how cute!!!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Awww how cute!!!!


Just for you Georgey Boy!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Step aside, Ricky's comin through. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Get em Ricky. Take no prisoners.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Ricky, Ricky, Ricky
Can't you see
Sometimes your bombs just hypnotize me
And I just love your jazzy ways
Something something something (I forget the words)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Ricky, Ricky, Ricky
> Can't you see
> Sometimes your bombs just hypnotize me
> And I just love your jazzy ways
> Something something something (I forget the words)


This just needs to stop. Now. Nuff said.

You da man Ricky!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ricky, Ricky, Ricky
> Can't you see
> Sometimes your bombs just hypnotize me
> And I just love your jazzy ways
> Something something something (I forget the words)


Ok Busta Rhyme's take it easy big fella. :r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Ok Busta Rhyme's take it easy big fella. :r:r


That's Notorious B.I.G., not Busta. :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Darrell said:


> That's Notorious B.I.G., not Busta. :r


I think this was before my time :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ricky, Ricky, Ricky
> Can't you see
> Sometimes your bombs just hypnotize me
> And I just love your jazzy ways
> Something something something (I forget the words)


Ooooooookaaaaaaay ............ummmmmmmm...........

Stick to your day jon Notorious V.I.N.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Ooooooookaaaaaaay ............ummmmmmmm...........
> 
> Stick to your day jon Notorious V.I.N.


LOL... I didnt know Vin had a JON? :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> LOL... I didnt know Vin had a JON? :r


Vin is a man of mystery - that is why he is now known as the X Factor....


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Vin is a man of mystery - that is why he is now known as the X Factor....


The X factor is more along the lines of a rogue agent while a man of mystery is more like Austin Powers. Is Vin's brother doctor evil? Does he beat up midgets? Does he come in contact with these women: Felicity Shagwell, Robin Spitz Swallows, Dixie Normous, Ivana Humpalot, Alotta Fagina, or Foxxy Cleopatra?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ricky you are a animal!!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

One more for good measure!
0307 1790 0004 5022 1720


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> One more for good measure!
> 0307 1790 0004 5022 1720


I Found your meds I'm forwarding them to Gary to give to you!!!! :r

What a perfect 1000 post !!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> I Found your meds I'm forwarding them to Gary to give to you!!!! :r
> 
> What a perfect 1000 post !!!


:bl JOHN!:bl


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

That's what i'm talking about!!! Make us SLC boys proud!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> I Found your meds I'm forwarding them to Gary to give to you!!!! :r
> 
> What a perfect 1000 post !!!


:bl:bl:bl Atta Boy :bl:bl:bl


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> I Found your meds I'm forwarding them to Gary to give to you!!!! :r
> 
> What a perfect 1000 post !!!


This is like the friggin Godfather.

Gary - "If ya wanna talk to the Godfather ya gotta talk to me first. I'll pass along the message and I'll let ya know if he will see ya. Now beat it chump!" :w


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> this Is Like The Friggin Godfather.
> 
> Gary - "if Ya Wanna Talk To The Godfather Ya Gotta Talk To Me First. I'll Pass Along The Message And I'll Let Ya Know If He Will See Ya. Now Beat It Chump!" :w


Rofl!!!!

You Want To Say Ello To My Little Friend!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> This is like the friggin Godfather.
> 
> Gary - "If ya wanna talk to the Godfather ya gotta talk to me first. I'll pass along the message and I'll let ya know if he will see ya. Now beat it chump!" :w


:r







:r

Nice George. I am sending out horse heads next week. Better watch out.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> That's what i'm talking about!!! Make us SLC boys proud!


You an SLC Boy in Louisiana?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> You an SLC Boy in Louisiana?


Hammond, LA :tu


----------

